# Guess the cartridges



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I know there is a thread for this but I couldn't find it. Give it a go
.22 or case for reference


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

L-R 308win, 300sav,your name sake,?,?,.444,270Win,8mm Lebel


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

5th from left, 7STW?


-DallanC


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

The fat one, 45-70?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

338 Federal
358 Winchester
35 Whelen
375 Ruger
300 Win Mag
444 Marlin
25-06
7.62x54R


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

So close goob. Also but one. 
Thought this would last a lil longer


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait.. Two off goob. You got all the tricky ones though


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> Wait.. Two off goob. You got all the tricky ones though


Maybe 7mm mag instead of 300 mag and 270 instead of 25-06


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

you were right with .300 win mag and youre right bout the .270. 

.338 federal
.358 win
.35 whelen 
.300 win mag
.375 ruger 
.45-70
.270 win
7.62x54r


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> you were right with .300 win mag and youre right bout the .270.
> 
> .338 federal
> .358 win
> ...


I don't know how I missed the .270; I own a number of them. The .270 has a much longer neck than the 25-06....duh. I have a 45-70 but couldn't tell the difference between it and a .444 looking at pictures.

I kinda cheated on this; used the search engine. Searched your posts with the word "my" and then "I have".

I'm such a loser.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

haha. crafty goob. im not computer saavy enough to have foreseen that flaw in my lil post. i did own a .25-06 but sold it to buy the .358. i sold my .270 about 10 yrs ago but had a cartridge floating around in a drawer. i lined up all the cartridges and realized i have kind of a redundant arsenal.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I had 2 right. The .22lr and that commie caliber


----------

